# Natural remedies for anxiety during pregnancy?



## Kstornado11

I am a member on a motherhood board, and many of us who are pregnant have been experiancing lots of strress,anxiety & depression. We are looking for natural remedies that may help to alliviate some of the stress & etc. So far fish oil has been mentioned. I thought of this forum, thought some of you may have some ideas, to help some of these moms to avoid turning to medication. I refuse to take any kind of anti-depressant or anti-stress medicine, but my level of anxiety has me worried about the health of my baby. Maybe some herbal teas,something simular?


----------



## culpeper

As a rule of thumb, avoid medicinal doses of ALL HERBS during the first trimester, and preferably during the second as well. Herbs and pregnancy do not mix. The risks are the same for herbs as they are for all other medications - and sometimes more so!

Anxiety is a normal part of pregnancy. I doubt if there ever was a pregnant woman who didn't feel it at some level. 

Anxiety only becomes a problem if it's an all-consuming, prolonged, truly distressing thing. This is something that needs to be discussed with a professional. 

A little meditation can be very helpful for mild anxiety of pregnancy. 

However, if you really insist that you must medicate yourself, you could consider the following herbs IN MODERATION, and preferably with professional supervision. Take 1-2 cups of tea per day (maximum!) of any of the following herbs (preferably 1 cup about an hour before bed):

lavender, lemon balm, chamomile, stinging nettle (to help overcome tiredness that may be due to iron deficiency - tiredness can lead to anxiety), .

Raspberry leaf tea can be used in the last few weeks. It is a uterine muscle tonic, and often helps towards an easier labour, less bleeding and so on. For extremely anxious mothers-to-be, it might give them confidence and reduce anxiety about the exertions to come, though it's not especially 'relaxing' as such.


----------



## Karen

Chamomile tea would be fine but don't drink cup after cup of it. 3 cups a day would be safe. Also, try aroma therapy along with breathing exercises. Try to clear your mind and concentrate on your breathing and relaxing your muscles. It really does work!

Another thing you might want to consider is taking a yoga class or get a video. They are available specifically for pregnancy and many swear by it for reducing stress and depression.


----------



## marvella

motherwort tincture is the herb of choice for "nervous mothers."

http://www.susunweed.com/An_Article_Fear_AW1.htm


----------

